# PROBLEMS WITH THE BOARD POST UP HERE! > MESSAGE BOARD PROBLEMS >  B12 dosage? Whats the norm?!

## DigitalGorilla

This may not be the right section for this ...but -- for those using B12 -- whats the dosage ED? ANd is it every day? Or EOD? What size pins?

----------


## austinite

On cycle, I run 1000iu daily. Off cycle, I run 1000iu twice per week. Same as my AAS syringe, 23g 1 inch

----------


## gixxerboy1

i use slin pins and do 1000iu daily. I will mix with my gear if im injecting that day

----------


## DigitalGorilla

When you do it with gear obviously its in the muscle...but the same if you use the slin pin ? Or do you shoot th efat like HGH?

----------


## gixxerboy1

no i stick it in the muscle. im pretty lean. so i do it in the tricep or delt with a slin pin

----------


## tballz

On the vial of b12 it says deep subcutaneous or IM.

----------

